# Sacramento vs. Houston Game Thread (3/13, 12:30 PT, ABC)



## Peja Vu

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (39-24) vs. Houston Rockets (36-25)
Arco Arena, Sunday March 13, 2005
12:30 PT,







*
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Darius Songaila/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Yao Ming/Juwan Howard/Tracy McGrady/David Wesley/Bob Sura  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Rockets board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## Peja Vu

I'll be out for most of the weekend so I figured I would get this posted

The Rockets beat the Suns tonight 127-108. McGrady had 38/9/6 and Yao had 27/22 and 5 blocks. This is a big game since Houston is right on our tail.

Miller is still questionable for the game.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings 102
Rockets 94

Cuttino 21pts 4rebs 4stl
Bibby 22pts 3rebs 7asts
Kenny 12pts 6rebs


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Sacramento Kings vs. Houston Rockets Game Thread (3/13)*

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (39-24) vs. Houston Rockets (36-25)
Arco Arena, Sunday March 13, 2005
12:30 PT, ABC *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brian Skinner/Darius Songaila/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Yao Ming/Juwan Howard/Tracy McGrady/Bob Sura/David Wesley  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Rockets board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Sacramento Kings vs. Houston Rockets Game Thread (3/13)*

I'm putting Skinner at C since we don't know yet if Miller will be able to play. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Sacramento Kings vs. Houston Rockets Game Thread (3/13)*

My predictions:

*Kings 108*
Rockets 104

*Peja 29pts*
Tmac 37pts


----------



## Dodigago

*Re: Sacramento Kings vs. Houston Rockets Game Thread (3/13)*

Kings 118
Rockets 117


Bibby game winner


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: Sacramento Kings vs. Houston Rockets Game Thread (3/13)*

rox 105
kings 97


----------



## Pejavlade

*Re: Sacramento Kings vs. Houston Rockets Game Thread (3/13)*

Merge with PejaVu's game thread :whoknows:.


----------



## LuckyAC

*Re: Sacramento Kings vs. Houston Rockets Game Thread (3/13)*

Houston is playing much better than Sacramento right now, but it is at Arco. 

Still, Houston has been doing its damage on the road, so I'll have to say: Houston 108
Sacramento 99


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Sacramento Kings vs. Houston Rockets Game Thread (3/13)*

Kings - 98
Rockets - 95


----------



## Rickbarry

*Re: Sacramento Kings vs. Houston Rockets Game Thread (3/13)*

The kings play well at home and especially against the rockets. However, I dunno if Miller was supposed to play tomorrow or not but that is unfortunate that he broke his leg. 

I'll say 
Rockets 108
Kings 97


----------



## halfbreed

*Re: Sacramento Kings vs. Houston Rockets Game Thread (3/13)*

Kings 105
Rox 104

Skinner 10 reb, 3 blk
Bibby 29 pts, game winning 18 footer


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: Sacramento Kings vs. Houston Rockets Game Thread (3/13)*

Looks like we're gonna see a lot of


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Sacramento Kings vs. Houston Rockets Game Thread (3/13)*

rockets 108
kings 101 :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Sacramento Kings vs. Houston Rockets Game Thread (3/13)*



Pejavlade said:


> Merge with PejaVu's game thread :whoknows:.


You bet. I didn't see Peja Vu's thread. :sad:


----------



## Raxel

No Webb, no Miller, I don't see how could Rockets lose this one.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Raxel said:


> No Webb, no Miller, I don't see how could Rockets lose this one.


then you havent seen the new Kings...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> then you havent seen the new Kings...



The New Defensive Kings. (with Mike "Clutch" Bibby as their General)


----------



## LuckyAC

Sac's defenders don't really match up well with TMac or Yao. Definitely, the new Kings are not a pushover, though, especially at home.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

LuckyAC said:


> the new Kings are not a pushover, though, especially at home.


I have to agree. :yes:


----------



## TheRoc5

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> The New Defensive Kings. (with Mike "Clutch" Bibby as their General)


then u havent seen our new look and dynamic dou yao tmac rockets lol :biggrin:


----------



## Nique21

TheRoc5 said:


> then u havent seen our new look and dynamic dou yao tmac rockets lol :biggrin:


lol, exactly


----------



## Dodigago

wow Peja still sucks


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Dodigago said:


> wow Peja still sucks


Don't know whats wrong with him. 

Something still bothering him. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 31-41 Rockets

2nd Quarter 8:59 left...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 41-52 Rockets

2nd with 5 mins left...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Rockets are shooting 60%. I expect it to go down after halftime which in turn will give us time to catch them and win the game.


----------



## Dodigago

Already feeling the effects of Miller being out..We gotta sign Vladamir Stephnia..he sucks but atleast he rebounds..theres no way that we should have Williamson at the 5 if hes gona rebound like that...


----------



## Dodigago

god mobley is such a cancer..pulls up and chucks up 3's.. hes not playing within the offense


----------



## Dodigago

ima go to arco and burn them with a zipp liter..BS calls on skinner so we have to go undersized and lose!!


----------



## The_Franchise

Dodigago said:


> ima go to arco and burn them with a zipp liter..BS calls on skinner so we have to go undersized and lose!!


 If you look at the replay it _was_ a foul on Skinner. He was hooking Yao's arm when Yao was trying to tip the ball to himself, so Hubie thought it was Yao going over the back. Yao doesn't need to go over Skinner's back anyways, he's almost 8 inches taller than him. But Yao has got away with a couple calls, especially on Bibby.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 44-59 Rockets

2nd with 2:47 left


They're killing us. Like I said hopefully after halftime we'll be able to come back. :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 47-65 Rockets

2nd with 1:04 left....


We just can't seem to be able to make any shots. :nonono:


----------



## Dodigago

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> If you look at the replay it _was_ a foul on Skinner. He was hooking Yao's arm when Yao was trying to tip the ball to himself, so Hubie thought it was Yao going over the back. Yao doesn't need to go over Skinner's back anyways, he's almost 8 inches taller than him. But Yao has got away with a couple calls, especially on Bibby.


HE HOOKED SKINNER!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 52-66 Rockets

HALFTIME

Kings:

Peja 16pts
Cat 4rebs
Bibby 5assts

Rockets:
Tmac 14pts
Mutombo 5rbs
James 5assts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 41FG% 
Rockets 57FG%

That is killing us. 

We better make shots in the second half or we're done for this game.

Houston is way better than the beginning of the season huh? :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja looks to have his offensive game back but Cuttino is strugglin just 2-11. We need our 3 to step up and make something happen. By the way that halftime guy with Walton keeps riping on Sacramento hopefully they win this game so he can shut up.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Peja looks to have his offensive game back but Cuttino is strugglin just 2-11. We need our 3 to step up and make something happen. By the way that halftime guy with Walton keeps riping on Sacramento hopefully they win this game so he can shut up.


I agree. 

Cat needs to step up. 

They're just not making any stops on the defensive end. :nonono:


Kings 59-72 Rockets

3rd with 8:47 left...


----------



## Pejavlade

Cats steping up so is our d. 72-64 Rockets. Defence!

OT:New Nike/Jordan commercial is sweet.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Cats steping up so is our d. 72-64 Rockets. Defence!
> 
> OT:New Nike/Jordan commercial is sweet.


:yes: :yes: :yes:

Few more stops and we're right back. 


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja d on Tmac has been great so far.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Only 7 points from Bibby. He needs to step it up too. 

Probably in the 4th Quarter. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 69-81 Rockets

3rd with 3:39 left...


*GO KINGS!!!!*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Every quarter the Rockets are closing it with a run. 

Kings 77-89 Rockets

3rd quarter is over. 


Kings better play better in the 4th or its over.


----------



## Pejavlade

Those to breakaway buckets killed us at the end of the quater. Skinner had a huge put back dunk.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Terrell Owens at the game. :yes:

GO MALOOFS!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Breaking news!!!

Owens to tryout for the Kings. 


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 79-91 Rockets

4th with 10:49 left...


DEFENSE!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 81-95 Rockets

4th with 8:43 left...


Rockets just seem to have more energy than Kings. :nonono:


It looks like we're going to lose this.


----------



## saugato

I agree


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 83-96 Rockets

4thQ with 8:16 left...


GO KINGS!!!

There's still time. :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 88-96 Rockets

4thQ with 7:00 left...

*GO KINGS!!!*

We're back in it again. :yes:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*What is the point of calling the Sacramento throwback jerseys throwbacks?? They wear them so much it seems like that is their official jersey...*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Rockets with a TimeOut. (they're scared :laugh: )


Rockets have only 8 point lead. Just need to play more defense now. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

DHarris34Phan said:


> *What is the point of calling the Sacramento throwback jerseys throwbacks?? They wear them so much it seems like that is their official jersey...*


:laugh: 

I agree. I think they only wear them on Sundays and on Holidays. 

I wish we had these jerseys all the time. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 88-98 Rockets

4thQ with 7:00 left...


Damn barry. :nonono:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Is it gonna come down to Bibby again?? How crazy would that be?*


----------



## Pejavlade

Eddie House with some much needed energy off the bench. Lets win this one. :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 88-100 Rockets

4th with 5:50 left...


We're going to miss BMiller as we can see today. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 90-100 Rockets

4thQ with 5:13 left...


Yao just too tall. :laugh:


Kings ball.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby blocked Yao. :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 90-101 Rockets

4thQ with 4:48 left...


Yao the flopper. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 95-101 Rockets

4thQ with 3:30 left...

Damn ball. :curse:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 95-105 Rockets

4thQ with 2:26 left...


Have you guys noticed that Yao has gotten stronger?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 96-108 Rockets

4thQ with 1:59 left...


We lost this. :nonono:


Rockets deserve all the credit you can give them. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

Last chance for a huge run right now. A few quick 3's some stops Kings win.


----------



## Pejavlade

Its over. :curse:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

FINAL

Kings 96-111 *Rockets*


We missed BMiller. :sad:


It seems like we're going to fall down a spot or two in the seedings. Then we would have to play either Spurs, Suns, or Sonics.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

It was a mix of missing Miller and Mobley not being able to make shots. 


Don't forget that Mobley is still not 100% healthy and thats why he's wearing that undershirt.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> FINAL
> 
> Kings 96-111 *Rockets*
> 
> 
> We missed BMiller. :sad:
> 
> 
> It seems like we're going to fall down a spot or two in the seedings. Then we would have to play either Spurs, Suns, or Sonics.


I dont think we will fall more then one if we do at all, how long can Huston keep this up Barry,Wesley and James combine for 53points you dont see that everytime they play. But Rockets played well they hit shots and answered all of our runs.

Box Score


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I dont think we will fall more then one if we do at all, how long can Huston keep this up Barry,Wesley and James combine for 53points you dont see that everytime they play. But Rockets played well they hit shots and answered all of our runs.
> 
> Box Score


Yea it depends. 

I think that the Rockets will keep this up. They have two allstars after all. And a lot of good role players. 

Tmac 22pts 5rbs 7assts.
Bibby 12pts 5rbs 12assts 3stls


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

More pics to come later....


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

Yao is like Shaq in that he's near impossible to officiate because of being bigger than everyone else. He get's a lot of calls he shouldn't, and gets cheated on a lot too.

They just didn't have it today. If Bibby or Mobley had their shot we might have had a chance. If Miller were playing, he could have pick and popped or pick, pump-fake, and drove all game on Yao.


----------



## Pejavlade

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Yao is like Shaq in that he's near impossible to officiate because of being bigger than everyone else. He get's a lot of calls he shouldn't, and gets cheated on a lot too.
> 
> They just didn't have it today. If Bibby or Mobley had their shot we might have had a chance. If Miller were playing, he could have pick and popped or pick, pump-fake, and drove all game on Yao.


I agree tough loss, we just need Bibby,Mobley and Peja to all be in the game at ones and step up and make big plays for us unfourtently today they couldnt make shots.


----------



## Rickbarry

Nice pics Unbreakable. Mcgrady looks like he's struggling to get something out on the toilet.


----------



## thegza

Kudos to the Rockets for a very solid performance. Once again, they seem to really know what they want to do on both sides of the ball. They forced the Kings to shoot from outside, and they weren't knocking them down at all. One thing, the defense that Van Gundy planned to help lock Mike Bibby was very effective in the second half. On top of that, to Bibby's defense.. Peja Stojakovic hasn't ever looked this poor and lost on the offensive side of the ball.

All the credit goes to Houston tonight, despite the 'soft' effort by Sacaremento. I like the way your team is headed, and think that both Skinner and Kenny Thomas add a lot of needed depth. However, whenever you've got to put in Greg Ostertag you know you have some injury issues.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Rockets simply can't miss 



> Midway through the second quarter Sunday afternoon, the only question was whether the Houston Rockets were going to give away the game.
> 
> They didn't and coasted to their fourth consecutive victory, a 111-96 decision over the Kings before a national television audience and another Arco Arena sellout crowd of 17,317.
> 
> *The Kings' three-game winning streak ended in a blaze of jump shots: their misses and Houston's makes.* For the most part, the Rockets' marksmanship didn't even come from high-scoring swingman Tracy McGrady or center Yao Ming.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Postgame Quotes-vs. Houston 



> Postgame Quotes by:
> 
> Kings Coach Rick Adelman
> 
> Cuttino Mobley
> 
> Eddie House
> 
> Kenny Thomas
> 
> Peja Stojakovic
> 
> And the Houston Rockets team.


----------

